# 69 Deluxe, always a fun ride.



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

I added front brake set up and Cycle Trash repop fork brake adapter to make that happen; so worth it with a 2 speed.


----------



## Rayray (Oct 20, 2021)

Very nice ride!! How was the install of the Cycle Trash adaptor? I've been trying to locate one for a while now.
The bike looks great


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I added front brake set up and Cycle Trash repop fork brake adapter to make that happen; so worth it with a 2 speed.
> 
> View attachment 1499044
> 
> View attachment 1499045



Killer bike


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you. @coasterbrakejunkie1969 

It’s a fun ride. I have another Goodyear crazy tire for the front wheel soon.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

Rayray said:


> Very nice ride!! How was the install of the Cycle Trash adaptor? I've been trying to locate one for a while now.
> The bike looks great



Install is easy unless you have a front rack in your way. You have to have shorter caliber pivot bolts, either cut them down and thread them or Cycle Trash may have some, but not part of the package. Super worth it. They are not cheap though by any means. They are made very well.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

Not a lot of clearance with a rack, and if your going to use a front fender, you will need to manipulate it so you don’t get horrible vibration with guard and caliper. Or go fender less or use a an appropriate front narrow brake fender guard.


----------



## Rayray (Oct 20, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Not a lot of clearance with a rack, and if your going to use a front fender, you will need to manipulate it so you don’t get horrible vibration with guard and caliper. Or go fender less or use a an appropriate front narrow brake fender guard.



Okay gotcha, that's good to know. I did notice in some bikes I've seen with have a slight fender lift towards the back of the front wheel. I'll definitely keep your suggestions in mind if I ever get my hands on one of these. It would be nice to add a front brake to my stingray, but it isn't something that is necessary since I'm only running a Bendix 76 rear hub on my '76 Stingray.


----------



## Rayray (Oct 24, 2021)

@fatbike I lucked up today and found a original Schwinn brake bracket


----------

